# Coon feeder?



## fireretriever

How do I need to go about building a coon feeder? I finally have some places that I can put them but need to know how I need to build them. I don't want to feed all those pesky deer. So if anyone can help I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Wire Nut

We used to have some built out of 5 gallon buckets. We buried them about 3/4 of the way and filled them with dirt that much also. Fill them the rest of the way with corn and put the top on the bucket. Drill 3-1 1/4" holes in the top. Make sure to put the dirt in the bucket, if you fill it with corn only they'll never eat it all and you'll end up with moonshine!


----------



## Texas7mag

Take a 5 gallon bucket and on the side down at the bottom..... cut a hole big enough to slide a piece of 1 1/2 pvc about 3 inches long thru.....then strap it to a tree.....using the pvc the coons have to reach thru the pipe to drag out the dog food


----------



## Murphy

Hard to see cell phone pic Ive learned to strap it atleast 3 feet off the ground  to keep the hogs from ripping it off the tree


----------



## ADB

*Old 4-wheeler tire*

 jUST DRILL A FEW HOLES IN AN OLD 4-WHEELER TIRE. COONS AND CRITTERS WILL TEAR IT UP. JMO.....


----------



## old blue dog

Hang old car tire on side of tree and fill up with corn. I usually add water to the corn. I also have some old car tires still on the rim like ADB's 4 wheeler tire with holes in it. Both work real good IMO.


----------



## pbyles

ditto to the car tire....

if you wanna attract them, but not really feed them....

take a plastic jar of peanut butter...screw the lid to the tree....cut the bottom out of the jar...screw the jar to the lid....simple...quick..coon love it!


----------



## GA DAWG

Murphy said:


> Hard to see cell phone pic Ive learned to strap it atleast 3 feet off the ground  to keep the hogs from ripping it off the tree


Ones I use are like these..Cept not 3 foot off ground..We aint got hogs and a bear will get em no matter where you put em highth wise...I've got them from bucket size to 55 gallon drums..On the drums.I usually will put 2 or 3 pipes in to eat out of..


----------



## treebottoms

the best way i have is take a 2 by 4 and nail it up a tree  about 3 foot off the groung then take the lids of peanut butter jars and screw it to the board.. then take the jars and put it back onn and take your knife and cut a hole in the top of the jar.. when u go back to put more jars up just take the lids off the jars u have and take the jars in take the old ones off and put new ones on works like a charm....


----------



## fireretriever

Thanks for the ideas I'm gona try most of them. I've got some old tires and plenty of 5 gallon buckets. I can also get some peanut butter.


----------



## hollerin big

the bucket with dog food is about the best way you dont have to worry about hogs or deer with dog food. just hang it or strap right off the ground. fill it with cheap dog food and put some grape koolaid over it they love the sweet smell. Bi-lo is the cheapest i found on dog food.


----------



## Prorain

I use a 5 gal. bucket but my 1.5" goes about 9" and about 18" off the ground to the 1.5"pipe they have to work for it but they are thier for the pups.Good luck oh yea you will see were you can reduce the amount of feeders and still have them!


----------



## ejs1980

I haven't seen one in a while but saw a picture of a feeder built like a pen with a feeder in that had an opening big enough for coon and too small for dogs, hogs etc. I remember seeing a pic on here with a coon and fox eating at the same time. I have also seen platforms built at coon training pens and the coons fed on top of them. Whatever you decide go with something that wont attract deer or hogs if you are training pups. They are going to chase one sooner or later but I would rather not try to start them out with as much chance at walking up on a deer as a coon.


----------



## yoteman

Murphy said:


> Hard to see cell phone pic Ive learned to strap it atleast 3 feet off the ground  to keep the hogs from ripping it off the tree



man that bucket looks familar to me.....lol


----------



## Coon Doggie

If you have a place where you can drive a T-Post 50-75 yards away from the woods and hang your feeder on it, it makes em run a little before he has a tree to climb. I do this with some of the feeders I start pups on.


----------

